

2007 Review of Projects - mqt
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/projects2007

======
aston
The trend with his "intermediate successes" seems to be that he started strong
but never committed long enough to finish.

I empathize, though, since if I had his money and free time I'd be just as
bad.

------
mynameishere
_Jottit: Moderate success. The site was finished and launched and got
incredibly positive reviews_

Is that true? It was just a text box that echoed on a webpage. Pretty mild
effort, and if he actually got "incredibly positive reviews" then he's got far
too many ass-kissers hanging around him.

------
bayareaguy
I've found Jottit to be a cute alternative to <http://pastebin.com> but given
that I already have a FreeBSD server, I can't see any reason to use it for any
long term stuff.

Unfortunately his "OpenLibrary" is closed to me - clicking on any of the book
covers from the main page just takes me to a big blank screen. Enabling
JavaScript doesn't seem to make a difference.

~~~
aston
Pastebin has syntax highlighting, which catapults it pretty far above Jottit
for pasting in code snippets.

